# Meinem lieben Julius auch mal ein schönes Rad bauen...



## Edelziege (4. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,

bisher haben ein Rennrad in 14" und dann in 18" gelangt, aber nächstes Jahr muß ein 20-Zöller her. Er wird ja im Sommer schon 6!

Es soll ein relativ leichtes, robustes Gebrauchsrad werden und komplett mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger und eventuell auch mal Licht ausgestattet werden können. Wie auch bei seinem jetzigen Rad soll wieder eine 3Gang-Nabe mit Rücktritt rein. Eine Kettenschaltung halte ich bei einem Gebrauchsrad für schwierig, da das ja doch regelmäßig hinfällt. Und so wie ich das sehe, werde ich auch zukünftig nicht in der Lage sein, meine Kinder dazu zu bringen, sorgsam mit ihren Sachen umzugehen. 

An Teilen will ich vernünftige Sachen verbauen, ohne die Bank zu sprengen. Ein paar Teile habe ich auch herumliegen. Allerdings habe ich mich noch nicht im Detail mit den Komponenten beschäftigt, ich denke, da werde ich hier aus Eurer Erfahrung heraus gute Tips bekommen können.

Ein paar Sachen stehen aber fest: Der Rahmen wird wie die Gabel aus Stahl. Um trotzdem auf ein vernünftiges Gewicht zu kommen, wird er schlicht und aus hochwertigem Material sein. Leider gibt es scheinbar für die Gabel keine superleichten Schaftrohre in 1" mehr, da könnte man höchstens etwas unverstärktes nehmen und im unteren Teil eine Verstärkungshülse einlöten. Mal sehen.

Unschlüssig bin ich mir noch bei der Kettenspannung. Wie beim Singlespeed muß ja ein Kettenspanner her, der zudem noch rücktrittauglich sein muß. Da bleiben fast nur geschlitzte Ausfallenden oder ein Excentertretlager übrig. Das letztere ginge nur, wenn man eine kinderspezifische Speziallösung baut, sonst wird es zu schwer. Aber ich tendiere eher zu geschlitzten Ausfallenden, um es nicht zu kompliziert zu machen.

Ich glaube, mehr brauche ich zum Start gar nicht. Mal darüber schlafen und eine Zeichnung machen, dann sollte es eigentlich schon losgehen können. Alles andere kann man auch während des Baus entscheiden.

Das ganze wird eine Zeit dauern, da ich nur mal so nebenher daran arbeiten kann. Aber es ist ja über den Winter Zeit.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## gtbiker (4. Dezember 2009)

bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (4. Dezember 2009)

abonniert und voller Vorfreude!


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Dezember 2009)

Für ein 20" Projekt habe ich einen Rahmen (Matrix) mit Viergang-Rücktrittsnabe neu aufgebaut. Die Ausfallenden sind klassisch "schräg" geschlitzt ohne Stellschrauben, geht aber ohne Probleme.
Der Stahlrahmen ist immerhin aus Markenrohr gewesen. Leider ist der Rohrsatzhersteller nicht mehr bekannt, weil der Rahmen selbstverständlich in der Wunschfarbe (limegreen) lackiert worden ist.


----------



## Nazzareno (5. Dezember 2009)

schau mal hier ein 20" Rennrad


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rahmen mit Dosenschaltung:


----------



## Edelziege (18. Dezember 2009)

Soooo...

Es geht ein wenig weiter.

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, ein normales Tretlager in Verbindung mit nach hinten offenen Ausfallenden zu verwenden. Dann ist man nicht so festgelegt wie bei einem speziell angefertigten Excenterlager.
Die Geometrie steht auch schon mehr oder weniger: Das Sitzrohr wird 260mm lang, die horizontale Oberrohrlänge beträgt 460mm.

Wie üblich fange ich damit an, Tretlagergehäuse und Sitzrohr zu verbinden. Natürlich wurde das Tretlagergehäuse vorher kindgerecht erleichtert.  In das große Loch wird das Sitzrohr gesteckt, das spart noch einmal ein paar Gramm.





Das Sitzrohr ist rostfrei und von Columbus. Natürlich gibt es keine Rohre, die für Rahmen in Kindergrößen passende Endverstärkungen haben. Also kommt die Endverstärkung in den Bereich der Sattelklemmung, die Rohrwandstärke am Tretlager beträgt so nur 0.5mm. Nicht wirklich bequem zu schweißen, aber für ein Kind absolut genug.





Und so sieht das Ganze dann innen verschweißt aus. Innen ist die Oberfläche auch nach dem Verschweißen silbern, das liegt am Schutzgas, mit dem die Teile auch innen vor dem Luftsauerstoff geschützt werden.





So, weiter bin ich noch nicht, aber das Rad soll ja auch erst im Frühjahr fertig werden. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2009)

sehr fein 





ich würde nur den rücktritt überdenken. 
halte ich für unfug  da diese hinterradbremserei später nur mühsam abzugewöhnen ist.
meine mittlerweile 156,5 cm grosse zwergin ist von anfang an (16") mit 2 xt/lx v-brakes aufgewachsen. 
schult die reflexe und vor allem das bremsgefühl für beide bremsen.

ideale hebel da extrem gut zu verstellen, die alten lx/dx v-brake hebel.

ciao
flo


----------



## Edelziege (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin Flo,

ich habe darüber nachgedacht, keine Frage. Zumal er seine vordere V-Brake völlig problemlos bedient.
Aber das wird das Rad sein, mit dem der gar nicht mehr so Kleine im Sommer auch alleine zu seinen Freunden fahren wird. Es wird sein Alltagsrad sein. Und da will ich eine narrensichere Bremse, da ich weder Lust noch Zeit habe, täglich Bremsen zu kontrollieren. Deshalb auch die Getriebenabe, die funktioniert auch nach 10 mal umfallen.

Ich habe keine Hemmungen, ihm ein Rad mit Kettenschaltung und V-Brakes aufzubauen, aber eben nicht als Alltagsrad. Auch bei Kindern geht der Trend ja zum Zweit- bzw. Drittrad. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2009)

... ich versteh's ja  
es soll ja auch getriebenaben mit freilauf geben 

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (18. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Georg,
was spricht gegen einen Alltags-Singlespeeder,
weniger geht doch gar nicht...

Die V-Brakes halte ich für sehr betriebssicher, gerade die einfachen SD 5.0.


So ne Kiste kommt dann locker auf 8000g ohne großes "Kaputtgehrisiko".

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin Chowi,

es spricht nichts dagegen. Es spricht auch nichts gegen ein superleichtes Mountainbike in 20". Allerdings findet er es jetzt schon schön, eine Schaltung zu haben. Irgendwann wird er eine Kettenschaltung wollen.
Wenn es Julius im Leben an einem nicht mangeln wird, dann sind es Fahrräder. 

Ich mache gerne bald noch einen thread auf und baue ein Mountainbike, außerdem braucht dann ja auch irgendwann der Valentin ein Rad. Aber das hier wird ein Stadtrad mit 3Gang Rücktritt.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (30. Dezember 2009)

In kleinsten Schritten geht es vorwärts...

Das Sitzrohr wird oben zur Klemmung der Sattelstütze eine separate Schelle erhalten, das ist einfach leichter als eine angelötete Klemmung. Allerdings sieht es natürlich auch etwas langweiliger aus. Und jeder, der Kinder hat, weiß, daß Kinder mit Langweiligem nicht gerade gut zu ködern sind, aber gerne klitzekleine Details entdecken, die einem Erwachsenen im Leben nicht auffallen würden.

Und da meine Kinder von allem begeistert sind, was mit Sonne, Mond und Sternen zu tun hat, wird die Entlastungsbohrung am Ende des Klemmschlitzes ein Stern. So ist das: Für technisch geprägte Erwachsene ist das eine Entlastungsbohrung, für Kinder ein Stern. 

So sehen zehntausend Umdrehungen aus:





Fertig:





Und noch mal im Detail:





Macht doch mehr her als ein simples Loch. Damit ist die Sitzrohreinheit fertig und es wird beim nächsten Mal mit dem Steuerrohr weitergehen.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (8. Januar 2010)

So, weiter geht es mit dem Steuerrohr:

Um unnötiges Gewicht zu reduzieren, wird das Steuerrohr in der Mitte abgedreht. Schon schuckelig, so in 1" mit 90mm Länge:





Die Belüftungsbohrungen zum Ober- und Unterrohr werden mal wieder auf der Fräse gemacht. Wer kann sich schon denken, was das wird. 





Klar, Kinder achten ja auf Kleinigkeiten und so gibt es mal wieder Sternchen. Es muß ja nicht alles sinnvoll sein im Leben, auf jeden Fall nicht im Kinderleben.





Ich finde es ja auch ganz hübsch, kleine G´s einzufräsen. Natürlich in Spiegelschrift...





...damit man es lesen kann, sollte man mal zu dem Vergnügen kommen, die Gabel auszubauen. 





Vorne auf das Steuerrohr kommt natürlich noch ein Logo aus rostfreiem Stahl. Hier schön zu sehen, wie sich direkt nach dem Löten das Flußmittel schon ablöst. Zu sehen ist das an den hellen, rissigen Bereichen auf dem G. Die gelbliche Farbe an den Enden des Steuerrohres verrät übrigens, daß auch dieses aus rostfreiem Stahl besteht, in diesem Fall ist das Rohr von Columbus.





Dann geht es noch mal auf die Drehmaschine. Das spart noch mal ein Gramm und das G wird perfekt rund. 





So soll das aussehen:





Das Steuerrohr ist also fertig und beim nächsten mal kommt alles in die Rahmenlehre und Ober- und Unterrohr werden eingepaßt. So langsam wird es dann ein Rahmen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Januar 2010)

In 50 Jahren gibts dann als Dank dafür von Deinen Jungs eine Custom-Made-Gehhilfe mit ausgelaserten Punkten  :








Georg, immer wieder schön, Deine Arbeiten zu verfolgen. Mach weiter so!


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich das nochmal kurz aufgreifen darf:
Was ausser 100 Gramm Gewicht spricht dagegen 2 Felgenbremsen und Rücktritt am Rad zu haben?
Hat bei meinen Jungs für einen fließenden Lernprozess gesorgt.



floibex schrieb:


> sehr fein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Januar 2010)

nix, aber den rücktritt kann man(n) sich dann ja sparen 

mit rücktritt gewöhnen sie sich schnell die "bremspuren ziehen" unart an, fast alle freunde meiner kurzen bremsen nur hinten, weil nur rücktritt vorhanden ist. die vorderbremse ist fast unbenutzt ...

bei franzi war es am 16" so dass sie nach kurzer rücktritt "erfahrung" nur noch vorne mit v-brake (rote dx mit lx bremshebel) gebremst hat. mit der rücktrittbremse kam sie nicht im gewünschten maße zum stehen ... ist in 'nen busch gerauscht ... mit der vr v-brake hat die damals 5jährige punktbremsungen hingelegt 

ciao
flo

ach ja, bilder müssen gross 






geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (1. März 2010)

So, weiter geht es, die Saison ruft und Julius entwächst so langsam seinem 18Zöller. 

Die Sitzrohreinheit und das Steuerrohr werden in die Rahmenlehre eingebaut. Dann werden Unter- und Oberrohr entsprechend gefräst, so daß sie passend auf Gehrung sitzen. Wichtig ist hier möglichst jeden Spalt zu vermeiden, um Verzug und Eigenspannungen gering zu halten. Das trifft besonders auf den hier verwendeten rostfreien Stahl zu.
Hier mal die Gehrung zwischen Steuerrohr und Unterrohr. Durch die blaue Leitung strömt Argon, um den Rahmen auch von Innen vor Luftsauerstoff zu schützen:





Es kostet zwar satte 50 Gramm, aber ich mag einfach innenliegende Züge. Zudem sind die Züge dadurch gut geschützt. Ich löte dafür rostfreie Röhrchen ein.
Eintritts- und Ausgangsloch werden gefeilt, die Röhrchen passend gebogen:





Auch hier sollte alles so spaltfrei wie möglich gearbeitet sein:





Ich löte die Röhrchen ein, bevor ich das Rohr in den Rahmen einbaue. Das vermeidet Eigenspannungen:





Schlecht zu photografieren, aber auch innen hat sich eine hübsche Lotkehle gebildet:





Auch die Flaschenhaltergewinde kommen schon mal dran. Für das kleine Rahmendreieck reicht ein Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr:





So, alles in die Rahmenlehre, die für das kleine Teil ein wenig überdimensioniert wirkt:





Damit ist das vordere Rahmendreieck fertig. Es wiegt 684 Gramm. Mal sehen, wo der ganze Rahmen landet. Wie gesagt hätte man durch einfache Zuganschläge leichter bauen können, auch die Sterne um die Flaschenhaltergewinde und natürlich das große G am Steuerrohr sind nicht wirklich nötig. Aber auch bei Kindern fährt das Auge ja mit. 





Dann werde ich mich wohl mal an die Ausfallenden und den Hinterbau machen müssen... Und die Gabel natürlich...

Bis bald,
Georg


----------



## andy2 (2. März 2010)

dafuer gibts doch mal drei daumen hoch, sehr sehr deluxe und schoen das es auch noch andere verrueckte gibt;-)


----------



## Koe (2. März 2010)

hallo georg,

ich habe den thread heute erst entdeckt. bis jetzt ganz ganz großes kino.. die kleinen details sind einfach .
vielen dank für die großartigen einblicke.


gruß stefan


----------



## Koe (2. März 2010)

Nazzareno schrieb:


> schau mal hier ein 20" Rennrad



auch sehr schick und lecker bier auf bild 3.


----------



## Edelziege (26. April 2010)

So, viel zu langsam geht es weiter. Aber im Moment habe ich viel andere Arbeit am Hut.

Mir war das beim Entwurf gar nicht aufgefallen. Einer Mitarbeiterin des Laserschneiders natürlich schon: Im Ausfallende versteckt sich deutlich ein Fröschchen. Wenn man es einmal gesehen hat, ist es offensichtlich. 
Die Ausfallenden erlauben wie Bahn-Ausfallenden ein Spannen der Kette und zusätzlich haben sie Ösen für Gepäckträger und Schutzblech. Echte Bahn-Ausfalleden passen beim Kinderrad wegen des engen Winkes zwischen Ketten- und Sattelstreben nicht. Auch beim Mountainbike passen sie nicht richtig. Deshalb besser selbst machen. Mit 55 Gramm pro Stück auch nicht zu schwer.





So sieht das eingelötet in die Kettenstreben aus. Es wurde nur nach dem Löten im Wasserbad das Flußmittel entfernt, noch nicht nachgearbeitet.





Und mangels Zeit war es das auch schon wieder.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## smoke_D (27. April 2010)

Bin gerade über den Thread gestolpert - sehr geil!

Da hätte ich auch meinen Spaß dran denke ich - aber weder das Werkzeug noch das Fachwissen ist vorhanden.

Aber respekt! Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis!


----------



## ZeFlo (28. April 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> So, viel zu langsam geht es weiter. Aber im Moment habe ich viel andere Arbeit am Hut.
> ....
> Und mangels Zeit war es das auch schon wieder.
> 
> ...



sehr geil :daumen

pass aber auf das dein julius dem teil nicht schon vor der fertigstellung entwachsen ist 

ciao
flo


----------



## Nazzareno (1. Mai 2010)

Georg.............Respekt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edelziege (11. Mai 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> sehr geil :daumen
> 
> pass aber auf das dein julius dem teil nicht schon vor der fertigstellung entwachsen ist
> 
> ...



Wir können auch anders, he he.  Leider aber geht das dann auf Kosten der Fotos. Deshalb ist die Gabel schon fertig, ohne daß ich den Bau dokumentiert habe. Wen es interessiert:
http://www.gebla.de/Rahmen/Gabeln/001MO/index3Gabeln.html

Die Gabel ist sehr schnuckelig geworden. Ihre gerade einmal 300mm Einbaumaß sind auf dem Foto nicht recht zu erkennen. Man erkennt es höchstens daran, daß die Bremssockel im Verhältnis so groß sind. 95mm länger, und sie würde gut in ein YoEddy! passen. Auf dem Bild sind die Ausfallenden noch nicht nachbearbeitet:





Das Gewicht beträgt übrigens knapp 600 Gramm, das Schaftrohr ist schon auf Länge gekürzt.

Eigentlich war ja der Plan, daß das komplette Rad jetzt schon fertig ist. Wie Ihr seht, war das zwar ein guter Plan, aber eben nur das. Ich werde den bis auf zwei oder drei Anlötteile fertigen Rahmen erstmal roh auf der EHBE ausstellen und dann hier weitermachen. Bald werde ich erheblich mehr Zeit für den Rahmenbau aufwenden können, dann wird auch Julius Rad schneller fertig werden.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## hallotv (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Georg, hätte ich einen Vater gehabt, der so etwas für mich gebaut hätte, würde ich`s heute vermutlich nicht für andere anbieten...
Seeehr nettes Projekt, vor allem Ideen wie die mit den Sternen sprechen sehr für Dich!
Viel Spaß beim radeln mit dem Sohnemann,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

also bist Du auch gut nach Hause gekommen...
War mal wieder sehr schön im Schwäbischen.
So bald werden wir allerdings mit diesem Rad nicht radeln, da muß noch einiges gemacht werden. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## argh (26. Mai 2010)

Georg: Wahnsinn! Mit den Bildern kann man ja (wieder mal) das träumen anfangen. Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Mai 2010)

Warum ist mein Vater eigentlich kein Rahmenbauer?

Große Klasse! Ich war selten so aufgeregt wie bei diesem Thread...


----------



## player599 (26. Mai 2010)

wenn der eigene vater rahmenbauer wäre, würde man sich das nicht fragen, aber man könnte sich zum beispiel denken: warum ist mein vater kein ballett tänzer?? ok, schlechte frage, aber es dürfte rübergekommen sein coole sache mit dem bike! ich hoffe es geht bald weiter!


----------



## Edelziege (3. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

da mir das Kind ja doch langsam erwachsen wird, muß es jetzt mal weitergehen. 

Der Rahmen ist soweit fertig und wird gerade bei Rockenstein beschichtet. Man konnte ihn ja auf der EHBE im Mai schon bewundern, wobei da noch ein paar Anlötteile gefehlt haben.

Da das ganze ja nicht zu schwer werden soll, geht es jetzt mit den Komponenten und dem Aufbau weiter.
In der Zwischenzeit hat mir mein alter Freund Stefan Schutzbleche laminiert. Für mich sind Schutzbleche und Bremshebel am Fahrrad eigentlich die sinnvollsten Einsatzgebiete für CFK. Bei Bremshebeln ist es schön, keinen sich kalt anfühlenden Aluminiumhebel in der Hand zu haben, Schutzbleche werden bei vernünftiger Steifigkeit einfach recht leicht. Und sehen natürlich gut aus, wobei das Geschmacksache ist und Kinder da oft völlig anders reagieren als Erwachsene. 
Bremshebel aus dünnwandigem CFK mit Leichtmetallgehäuse hat Stefan übrigens Mitte der 90er schon gemacht, heute ist das in der oberen Preisklasse Stand der Technik.
Wer schon mal mit CFK gearbeitet hat, weiß, daß Wölbungen in zwei Richtungen nicht ganz einfach zu machen sind. Nicht ohne Grund sind die meisten CFK-Schutzbleche sehr flach ausgeführt und schützen dementsprechend eher schlecht vor Nässe. Die hier sind weit herumgezogen und das Ergebnis kann wirklich begeistern:









Ich bezweifele stark, daß ein Kind das richtig wertschätzen kann, aber so ein Rad wird natürlich hauptsächlich auch für die Eltern so aufwendig gebaut. Für Julius wird die Hauptsache sein, daß es nicht zu schwer werden wird.

Deshalb wird auch die Hinterradnabe etwas erleichtert. Stahlflansche sind sowiso ungünstig für die Speichen, also werden sie gleich durch welche aus Aluminium ersetzt. Gleichzeitig erlaubt das die Umrüstung der Nabe auf völlig ausreichende 20 Speichen. Die vorhandenen Flansche werden entfernt:





Die neuen Nabenflansche werden aus einem massiven Stück gedreht:





Und jetzt fällt mir auf, daß ich keine weiteren Fotos gemacht habe. Aber das hole ich die Tage nach. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## argh (3. Oktober 2010)

Ach, das ist schon was ganz Feines, was dem lieben Julius da gebaut wird. 

Meinen größen Respekt, Georg- ich finde das klasse!


----------



## Edelziege (7. Oktober 2010)

So,

der Rahmen ist wieder da und wie immer bei Rockenstein gut gemacht. Wenn man dann noch ein "Papa, das ist genau die Farbe, die ich wollte!" hört, ist das Problem schon mal gelöst.





Da es ja ein Alltagsrad wird, habe ich den Schriftzug reflektierend machen lassen:





Zudem möchte Julius auch Licht am Rad haben. Das macht natürlich alles nicht leichter, aber was hilft es. Zufällig habe ich noch ein Vorderrad von Dahon, 20" mit 20 Speichen und Nabendynamo: Perfekt. Allerdings Vollachse mit Einbauweite 74mm. Aber das läßt sich ja ändern.

Der Dynamo wird demontiert und erstmal die Achse für Schnellspanner aufgebohrt:





Weiter geht es die Tage,

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Oktober 2010)

unglaublich georg! 

ciao
flo


----------



## Edelziege (11. Oktober 2010)

So,

stehengeblieben war ich bei den Flanschen für die Hinterradnabe. Fertig gedreht sind sie jetzt:





Es sollen ja 20loch Felgen verwendet werden, also kommt alle 36° ein Loch. Hier wird erstmal angebohrt:









Dann noch durchbohren und von beiden Seiten ansenken, fertig. So lassen sich übrigens 59 Gramm sparen. Dafür verwende ich einen einfachen Steuersatz, der ist dann wieder fast 20 Gramm schwerer als ein Chris King. 





Einspeichen, schon ist das Hinterrad fertig. Wobei: Nicht ganz! Es kommt noch ein Schmankerl, aber das dauert noch ein paar Tage:





Hier übrigens noch mal das komplette Vorderrad mit dem Dahon Nabendynamo, jetzt geändert auf Schnellspanner und 100mm Einbauweite. Allerdings werde ich den Schnellspanner durch eine zu schraubende Spannachse ersetzen. Paßt trotz anderer Felge recht gut zum Hinterrad:





Das Vorderrad ohne Reifen wiegt übrigens 1163 Gramm, nicht ganz ohne. Fast so schwer wie der Rahmen mit seinen 1296 Gramm. Die Gabel liegt bei 610 Gramm. Den Vogel ab schießt natürlich das Hinterrad mit 1820 Gramm, aber das war ja zu erwarten und ich bin ja auch gewarnt worden. Na, ein paar Gramm werde ich am Hinterrad noch herauskitzeln. .-) Eigentlich interessieren mich die einzelnen Gewichte nicht so sonderlich und ich habe auch das komplette Rad nicht kalkuliert. Ich will ja kein Gewicht bauen sondern ein schönes Rad und werde sehen, was dabei herauskommt.

Weiter geht es die Tage, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe.
Kurbeln sind noch so eine Sache. Da würde ich ja gerne etwas von der Stange nehmen, aber das ist natürlich schwierig, zumal ich mir ein Kettenblatt mit 24 oder 26 Zähnen vorstelle. Alles andere ist mit der 3Gang eher zu lang übersetzt. Also vielleicht eine vorhandene Kurbel kürzen, mal sehen. Oder hat jemand etwas abzugeben?

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (12. Oktober 2010)

bei kleinen rädern haut gewicht "gefühlt" stärker rein wie bei grossen.
der xs db meiner allerliebsten ist dank alfine/son knappe 1200gr. schwerer wie mein db ssp in L, fühlt sich aber im vergleich wie 3 kg an ... 

ansonsten ich hätte 'ne sachs quarz, gekürzt auf 135 und 'ne sugino xd, neu in 152mm über.

ciao
flo


----------



## Edelziege (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Flo,

ein leichtes Mountainbike wird als nächstes gebaut, das habe ich mit Julius schon abgesprochen.  Das geht auch einfacher und schneller.

Sachs hören sich doch sehr gut an! 135mm sollte auch gut passen. Da werden wir uns einig. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich sonst sowiso eine Sachs umgebaut. Ich habe hier auch noch eine Sugino, aber die baut im Achsenbereich recht breit.

Sehr feines DailyBread übrigens!

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (22. Oktober 2010)

So,

es werden am Hinterrad noch mal satte 42 Gramm gespart. Bald wird das Hinterrad so leicht, daß es sogar in Schlamm schwimmt! 
Der Wasserstrahl hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und aus einem schönen 7075 Aluminiumblech drei Drehmomentstützen für die Rücktrittbremse einer Dreigang ausgeschnitten. Die Festigkeit des für den Originalhebel verwendeten Stahls sollte etwa der von 7075 Aluminium entsprechen,  aber das werden wir ja sehen. Vorne mit dem Loch das Originalteil:





Damit kann das Rad dann so langsam mal zusammengebaut werden.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (26. Oktober 2010)

So, die Kurbeln sind heute eingetroffen und mein Dank geht an Flo!

Gleich mal angefangen, das Rad zusammenzubauen. Leider schleifen die Kurbeln beim eigentlich vorgesehenen Innenlager mit Titanachse an den Lagerschalen, so ist es jetzt ein älteres SKF-Lager geworden. Vielleicht passe ich die Schalen noch mal an. Aber jetzt muß das Rad erstmal fahren, es dauert eh alles schon viel zu lange.
Ich habe doch noch einen ganz hübschen Steuersatz gefunden, einen tecora. Es fehlen noch Schutzbleche, Lampen und Gepäckträger. Auch beim Kettenschutz weiß ich noch nicht, was ich genau nehmen soll. Eventuell wird es doch nur eine Schutzscheibe am großen Lochkreis. Die Übersetzung ist recht kurz, paßt aber gut. Beim bisherigen Rad war der dritte Gang immer zu lang übersetzt, jetzt ist das Rad bergtauglicher.
So wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, wiegt das Rad 8,5 Kg. Ein paar Teile kommen ja noch dazu, mal sehen.
Julius ist erstmal begeistert und meint, das neue Fahrrad würde ja fast wie ein Rennrad fahren! Ich nehme das mal als Lob. 

Jetzt gibt es erstmal Bilder:

















































Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## oldman (26. Oktober 2010)

wirklich sehr schön geworden, tolle Arbeit.


----------



## tripletschiee (26. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schick!!!  

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Wahnsinn !


----------



## chris5000 (27. Oktober 2010)

Superschön!

...jetzt nur noch den Rücktritt ausbauen und stattdessen HR-Felgenbremse dran


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2010)

Hammer, das Rad, supergenial geworden.

Eine Frage aus reiner Neugier: wie hast Du die Nabenflansche auf der Nabe festgemacht?

Weiter so, ich lese gespannt mit.


----------



## Edelziege (27. Oktober 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Superschön!
> 
> ...jetzt nur noch den Rücktritt ausbauen und stattdessen HR-Felgenbremse dran



Das nächste Rad wird ein Mountainbike.  Abwarten...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

die Nabenhülse hat Rändel und Anlageschultern. Die Flansche sind einfach seitlich aufgepreßt und werden von den Speichen gegen die Anlageschultern gezogen. Deshalb ist es sehr simpel, die zu wechseln.
Auf dem Bild der Nabe ohne Flansche weiter oben sind die Rändel ganz gut zu erkennen.

Viele Grüße,
Georg



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hammer, das Rad, supergenial geworden.
> 
> Eine Frage aus reiner Neugier: wie hast Du die Nabenflansche auf der Nabe festgemacht?
> 
> Weiter so, ich lese gespannt mit.


----------



## Koe (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo georg,

wunderschönes rad ist es geworden, ganz großes kino.
vielen vielen dank für die sehr interessante doku, ich freue mich schon aufs mtb.
ich wünsche julius viel spaß mit seinem neuen rad.


gruß stefan


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Oktober 2010)

das arme kind 

nie kann es in den genuss kommen ein scott oder cube zu fahren 

ciao
flo


----------



## Edelziege (27. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> das arme kind
> 
> nie kann es in den genuss kommen ein scott oder cube zu fahren
> 
> ...



Doch doch, er muß nur ungezogen sein, dann folgt die Strafe auf dem Fuße.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Ede4711 (28. Oktober 2010)

.... schick schick, aber 10 Monate Lieferzeit


----------



## chowi (28. Oktober 2010)

Georg, sehr schön geworden,
leider wachsen die Bälger verdammt schnell da raus...

...aber kann man ja wieder was Neues machen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (28. Oktober 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> ...aber kann man ja wieder was Neues machen...


mehr räder oder mehr kinder?


----------



## pebcak (28. Oktober 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> mehr räder oder mehr kinder?


Sowohl als auch...


----------



## Edelziege (28. Oktober 2010)

Ede4711 schrieb:


> .... schick schick, aber 10 Monate Lieferzeit



Ein Kind muß auch warten lernen! Sonst kann es sich später immer nur Räder und Teile kaufen, die der Händler gerade da hat. 
Schlau ist, früh genug anzufangen, so daß trotzdem alles paßt. Außerdem ist es noch gar nicht fertig. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (30. Oktober 2010)

So,

Gepäckträger, Lichtanlage, Schutzbleche und Hinterbauständer sind auch dran. Und noch 40 Speichenreflektoren.  Die bringen meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich einiges an Sichtbarkeit, gerade auch von schräg vorne oder hinten. Die LED Lampen funktionieren sehr gut mit dem Dahon Nabendynamo, nur bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit flackert es. Das Rücklicht wird vom dadurch leider etwas hoch bauenden Gepäckträger gut geschützt.
Die Carbon-Schutzbleche habe ich relativ lang gelassen und an den Anbaustellen von innen noch mal aufgedoppelt. Ich hatte ja sozusagen zwei Hinterradschutzbleche und hatte durch das Kürzen zum Vorderen Material über. Mal sehen, wie lange sie halten, eigentlich ist das nichts für Kinderräder. Aber so ein Vorderradschutzblech mit 60 Gramm hat schon was.  Die 40mm Reifen haben allerdings noch ordentlich Luft, vielleicht rüste ich noch mal um auf breitere Reifen. Da Julius die Lust an Vollbremsungen entdeckt hat (hat er vom kleinen Bruder abgeguckt), könnte das eh schneller nötig sein als geplant.
Wir haben heute gleich mal eine Nacht-Radtour gemacht. Julius Freund Louis war auch dabei und wir sind über dunkle Feldwege. Leider mußte ich immer der Polizist sein, der die beiden Räuber verfolgt.  Auf Dauer etwas eintönig, aber ein Wechsel wurde nicht zugelassen von den beiden, die das Spiel ja schließlich "erfunden haben", wie sie sich ausdrückten.
Das Gewicht des Rades ist jetzt übrigens 9,7 Kilogramm. Ich finde das OK für die Vollausstattung. Man könnte sicherlich noch einiges an allen möglichen Ecken sparen, aber Titan- und Aluschräubchen finde ich am Alltagsrad eigentlich übertrieben, zumal es die Kosten auch schnell in die Höhe treibt.

Hier die Bilder:













Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Stopelhopser (30. Oktober 2010)

Die VP pedals  (191?)habe ich heute Mittag auch verbaut.
Eigentlich leicht, günstig und leichtlaufend.
Wenn es denn an Julius' Rad welche sind?


----------



## Edelziege (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sind genau die. Von den Gummiblock-Pedalen, die ich kenne, die besten. Irgendwelche reinen Aluteile wollte ich nicht dranbauen, weil sie kantiger oder rutschiger sind. Echte Kinderradpedale sind meist schwerer als die VPs und manchmal sogar nur gleitgelagert. Dabei haben ja gerade Kinder keine Energie zu verschenken...

Viele Grüße,

Georg



Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Die VP pedals  (191?)habe ich heute Mittag auch verbaut.
> Eigentlich leicht, günstig und leichtlaufend.
> Wenn es denn an Julius' Rad welche sind?


----------



## argh (1. November 2010)

Das Rad ist total toll Georg! Mir stellt sich nur die kleine Frage, was es wohl ungefähr kosten würde, wenn Du so ein Rad für andere Kinder bauen würdest.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. November 2010)

Sehr, sehr feines Kinderrad. Ich würde allerdings noch einen kleinen Ring an die Stelle vom grossen Kettenblatt montieren, sieht besser aus und grad am Alltagsrad kann sich die Hose weniger schnell in den Armen verfangen.


----------



## Edelziege (1. November 2010)

argh schrieb:


> Das Rad ist total toll Georg! Mir stellt sich nur die kleine Frage, was es wohl ungefähr kosten würde, wenn Du so ein Rad für andere Kinder bauen würdest.



Keine Ahnung, aber im Grunde ist an so einem Rahmen nicht viel weniger dran als an einem großen. In Anbetracht des schnellen Herauswachsens ist es dann eine Frage, ob sich das lohnt. Das übliche Problem bei Kinderrädern halt, die ja noch unter ganz anderem Preisdruck stehen als Räder für Erwachsene.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelziege (1. November 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr feines Kinderrad. Ich würde allerdings noch einen kleinen Ring an die Stelle vom grossen Kettenblatt montieren, sieht besser aus und grad am Alltagsrad kann sich die Hose weniger schnell in den Armen verfangen.



Einen Ring habe ich schon gemacht, der kommt mindestens dran. Ich will ihn aber noch schwarz anodisieren lassen. Der ist aus 7075, das blüht sonst relativ schnell auf.
Wenn ich noch einen finde, würde ich auch gerne einen Kettenkasten montieren. Aber da was zu finden, was halbwegs leicht ist und paßt, ist nicht so einfach. Von schön rede ich dabei gar nicht mal...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## VmaxJunkie (2. November 2010)

Prima Sache, Georg! Hut ab!
Schönen Gruß, David


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Einen Ring habe ich schon gemacht, der kommt mindestens dran. Ich will ihn aber noch schwarz anodisieren lassen. Der ist aus 7075, das blüht sonst relativ schnell auf.
> Wenn ich noch einen finde, würde ich auch gerne einen *Kettenkasten* montieren. Aber da was zu finden, was halbwegs leicht ist und paßt, ist nicht so einfach. Von schön rede ich dabei gar nicht mal...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Georg



ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber in diesem fall scheint es mir mal wieder angebracht 


*ist ein exorzist anwesend?
*

flo


----------



## Edelziege (2. November 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich ungerne, aber in diesem fall scheint es mir mal wieder angebracht
> 
> 
> *ist ein exorzist anwesend?
> ...



Ich hab´s gewußt.  Aber hast ja Recht, ich werde da einen Ring montieren. Aber den werde ich erst anodisieren lassen.
Übrigens habe ich gestern noch ein hübsches Gespräch über Kettenkästen aus Carbon geführt. Das könnte für mich eine passable Lösung sein, da dann der passende Kettenkasten zum Rahmen gemacht werden könnte. Mag dekadent erscheinen, aber Kettenkästen sind wirklich ein schwieriges Thema.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Levi Strauss (13. November 2010)

gute kinderbikes finde ich ein spannendes feld + das hier is echt toll !
in einer bicycle quarterly ausgabe gab es auch mal n umbau/test mit kinderbikes ... 
allerdings muss ich gestehen wäre ich bei singlespeed geblieben ... billiger, leichter und es soll ja sogar erwachsene mit nur einem gang geben


----------



## Edelziege (8. Dezember 2010)

So, der Kettenschutzring ist montiert und damit erkläre ich das Rad jetzt für fertig.  Lange genug gedauert hat es ja...

Da ein Rad für den Verkehr meiner Meinung nach gar nicht genug Reflektoren haben kann, habe ich den Ring mit Einfräsungen versehen und selbige mit Reflektorfolie beklebt.





Jetzt mal mit Blitz:





Und das ganze Rad mit Blitz:





Dann kann es ja bald mit dem nächsten Rad losgehen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (8. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön geworden, Glückwunsch Dir als Macher und Deinem Sohn als Besitzer! 

Aber mal ne Frage: wir sitzen jetzt vor dem Rechner und freuen uns über dieses Rad, weil es Custom-made und individuell ist, aber weiß Dein Julius das auch zu schätzen? Pflegt er es? Wird es am Spielplatz in den Sand geschmissen oder ordnungsgemäß auf dem Seitenständer platziert? Das würde mich mal so interessieren.

Und dann setz mich doch bitte auf die Liste, unserem Sohn passt es in 2 Jahren, dann ist es Deinem bereits zu klein. 

Alex


----------



## Edelziege (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Alex,

er weiß es sehr zu schätzen und ist sehr stolz darauf. Wichtig ist dafür auch, daß es seine Freunde wissen, daß das Rad etwas besonderes ist. Ob das gut ist oder nicht, aber auch mit 6 Jahren wird ja schon verglichen... Toll findet er auch alles, was leuchtet oder reflektiert und er hat nicht zuletzt in der Schule schon gelernt, wie wichtig es ist, gesehen zu werden. Da ist er mit Standlicht vorne wie hinten sehr zufrieden und das ist im Freundeskreis auch klar besser als die Räder, die wenn überhaupt, nur hinten Standlicht haben. Da kann er gegen die Punkten, die schon mit 6 Gängen durch die Gegend radeln. 
Ständer ist kein Thema, allerdings hatten bisher alle Räder einen und wir haben immer auf die Benutzung geachtet. Ich finde das auch wichtig. Das ist ja ein normales Fahrrad und kein Sportgerät, bei dem ein Ständer natürlich überflüssig wäre. Daß es keine Art ist, ein Fahrrad hinzuwerfen oder einfach fallenzulassen, hat er auch schon mit den ersten Fahrrädern gelernt.

Ich müßte aber lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, daß er das Rad besonders schont oder gar in irgendeiner Weise pflegt. Es fällt mal um, mal schrappt er damit wo lang. Bremsspuren hat er auch gelernt, von seinem kleinen Bruder.  Aber das ist für mich alles normale Benutzung durch Kinder, das Rad darf verschleißen. Mir ist wichtig, daß er Radfahren als normalen Vorgang im Leben empfindet und liebgewinnt.

Übrigens ist Valentin zwei Jahre jünger als Julius und kann das Rad dann übernehmen.  Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie wir das dann machen. Eventuell bekommt er auch ein eigenes. Ich habe es als Kind nicht gerade geschätzt, immer die Sachen der älteren Geschwister übernehmen zu müssen. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Dezember 2010)

...das deckt sich weitesgehend mit den Erfahrungen mit unseren Kindern (4 und 8 J.), die fahrradmäßig vom Elternhaus entsprechend geprägt sind/werden. 
Da ein Freund auch Rahmenbauer ist und ich dadurch relativ günstig einen Custom-made-Rahmen bauen lassen kann überlege ich auch schon ob ich die Sache mal in Angriff nehme, dieser Thread hat mich darin wieder bestärkt. 
Aber: kann ich in wenigen Augenblicken einen für mich perfekten Rahmen aufmalen und bemaßen, wüsste ich nicht, wie ich die Geo für das/die Kinderräder bestimmen sollte. Gerade unser Sohn wächst noch recht schnell und könnte im nächsten Jahr wieder ein größeres Rad vertragen (seit Ostern 16", nächstes Jahr Wechsel auf 18). Deshalb scheue ich etwas den Aufwand, ein Rad für ein Jahr Benutzung zu konstruieren und aufzubauen. Andrerseits sollte man so ein gutes Stück wohl ohne große Probleme hier im Forum loskriegen-vielleicht kannst Du dazu noch ein paar Gedanken aufschreiben.

Schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## zaskar76 (8. Dezember 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Ich habe es als Kind nicht gerade geschätzt, immer die Sachen der älteren Geschwister übernehmen zu müssen.



Eventuell frisch in ner neuen Farbe pulvern und nur angranzte Teile erneuern.


----------



## Edelziege (8. Dezember 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Eventuell frisch in ner neuen Farbe pulvern und nur angranzte Teile erneuern.



Habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber Valentin ist ja nicht dumm und merkt das.  Es ist ja auch mehr eine Frage des Prinzipes und nicht des Funktionierens, mal etwas komplett eigenes zu bekommen und eben nichts vom großen Bruder. Ich denke, deshalb wird es auf ein eigenes Rad hinauslaufen.
Es hat halt auch so schon genug Nachteile, zweites Kind zu sein. Wobei ich Fünftes war. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Edelziege (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Alex,

bei 20" kommt man in der Regel schon 2, maximal 3 Jahre hin. Ich habe mir halt einige 20Zöller angesehen und vermessen und das ins Verhältnis zu Julius und seinem 18Zöller gesetzt. Dazu ein kurzes Sitzrohr mit weitem Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze. Lenker und Vorbau sind ja auch relativ leicht anzupassen. Man ist dann vielleicht am Anfang und Ende der Nutzung nicht ganz optimal, aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben.

Ich denke nicht, daß wir das Rad verkaufen werden. Das wird, wenn es sich mal anbietet, in der Familie verliehen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie gut sich so etwas wiederverkaufen läßt. Vielleicht bin ich da nicht ganz normal, aber ich habe mich bei den meisten verkauften Fahrrädern im Nachhinein geärgert... Stell Dir vor, Du hättest heute noch so ein Rad aus der Kinderzeit...

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Dezember 2010)

Wir verkaufen auch keine Kinderräder, die werden schön gehortet. Dabei ist mir gestern Abend noch eingefallen das unser Sohn wohl von 16 auf 20" wechselt, also 18" überspringt und somit größere Rad länger als nur ein Jahr fährt. Da lohnt sich ein eigener Rahmen schon wieder. Heute Vormittag hatte ich dann ein langes Gespräch mit meinem Rahmenbauer, so das ich am Wochenende mal konstruieren werde. 
Über eine Sache, mit der Du Dich möglicherweise auch beschäftigt hast, grübele ich noch: warum kein Riemenantrieb? Ich finde diese Möglichkeit so faszinierend das ich sie am Junior-Rad gern ausprobieren würde. Der Riemen dürfte in der 26"-Standard-Länge nicht passen, auf Maß werden die Dinger aber wohl auch gefertigt. Der Preis dürfte da aber fast das k.o.-Kriterium sein. Eine andere Option wäre noch eine Sachs Speedtronic (elektronische Schaltung), aber zu verspielt sollte das ganze dann auch nicht werden...
Diesen Thread drucke ich mir schon mal als Abendlektüre mal aus. 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Edelziege (9. Dezember 2010)

Moin Alex,

wozu denn ein Riemenantrieb? Den empfehle ich bisher nicht mal ohne weiteres für Erwachsene, die nicht mal eben einen Stock in den Riementrieb stecken.  Wobei es mittlerweile die Version von Florian Schlumpf gibt, die ich ohne Bedenken empfehlen kann.
Ich habe eine relativ leichte Hollowpin Kette montiert, die hält ja ewig.
Nicht zu unterschätzen ist, daß die Nabe während der Fahrt und im Stillstand, mit oder ohne Last schaltbar ist.
So faszinierend manche Sachen auch sind, ich bevorzuge meist die Dinge, die schlicht perfekt funktionieren. Das gilt auch für die Räder in der Familie. Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit, mich regelmäßig mit den Alltagsrädern zu beschäftigen. Die müssen mindestens ein paar Monate ohne großartigen Service funktionieren. Mal Kette ölen, mal Luft aufpumpen, mehr aber bitte nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Georg,
Deine Antwort verstehe ich nicht so ganz- Riemenantrieb geht doch nur mit Nabenschaltung??!! Unter-Last-schalten ist bei uns im Norden leicht zu vernachlässigen und der Riemenantrieb m.M. nach ein Schritt weiter in Richtung Sorglos-Bike.

Leicht verwirrte Grüße,
Alex

(falls ich Dir Deinen Thread zuspamme können wir gern woanders weitermachen- allerdings habe ich das Vorhaben im Kopf schon begonnen und könnte hier auch aufhören)


----------



## Edelziege (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Alex,

das Schalten unter Last bezog sich auf die angesprochene Speedtronic, die ja nur mit nicht lastschaltbaren Naben funktioniert. Da hat sich in Sachen Schaltbarkeit deutlich was getan.
Ich halte einen Riementrieb nicht automatisch für besonders anspruchslos. Auf jeden Fall nicht die übliche Version, die ja sehr delikat sein kann. Bei der von mir angesprochenen Schlumpf-Version sieht das schon anders aus.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Georg,

danke, jetzt ist alles klar!

Schöne Grüße,

Alex


----------

